# Weed Help identify & eliminate



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Anyone know what these 2 weeds are in my Bermuda and how to eliminate them?


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I forget the name of the first one but I'm pretty sure 2-4D worked on it. The other looks like cudweed? Maybe? Not real sure.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

1st is Prostrate Spurge the 2nd I need a closer look.


----------



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

First one looks exactly like Creeping Woodsorrel. I have it not in my lawn, but in my interlocking brick patio next to my lawn. I'm treating it with 2-4-D, but then of course it rained (poured) the evening I sprayed, even though the weatherman said it was "clear skies". So I'll hit it again.

2-4-D should work on both your weed problems as they both appear to be broadleafs and it won't kill your surrounding lawn. It's totally designed for it and spot treating it will be perfect for you.


----------

